# International Rail Pictures



## MrFSS (Jan 2, 2013)

If you like international rail pictures, try this *LINK*.

While this site sometimes has US pictures, they are mostly from other parts of the world. They feature one picture a week and this is all of those from 2012.

Enjoy!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 2, 2013)

Wouldn't this be more appropriate in the General Rail Discussion, since it does not concern photography by members or guests, and has nothing to do with Amtrak or the actual photography process, but is merely a display website, albeit an interesting one?


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 2, 2013)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Wouldn't this be more appropriate in the General Rail Discussion, since it does not concern photography by members or guests, and has nothing to do with Amtrak or the actual photography process, but is merely a display website, albeit an interesting one?


And you are probably correct, so I moved it as you suggested.


----------



## cirdan (Jan 3, 2013)

In case anybody is interested, here are some of my favorites from my own collection:

Spain, Alicante







Spain, Altea (this is the narrow gauge line that connects [Alicante to] Benidorm to Denia)











Spain, Montserrat (near Barcelona)






Amsterdam, Benelux Train


----------



## cirdan (Jan 3, 2013)

Switzerland, Zürich






Switzerland, near Berne






Switzerland, Zurich (taken on a guided tour of the tunnel system)






England, Dawlish






Spain, Torrellano


----------



## shinkansen (Jan 10, 2013)

Lots of exotics there, I haven't seen before. Temps me to post some Irish trains. ^_^


----------



## TimePeace (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow - now that the post is in a new section of the forums, lots of great train pictures! Thanks to the mods, and especially to the photographers.


----------

